# Choosing the right speaker system, diy or ready made.



## encore80 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well its like this. I built myself a couple of diy speakers (that do sound good and i really like) when I was short on $$$, now that im not so broke i want an upgrade to something better, in fact I want something in the high end area.

The thing is I dont know what speakers to choose. Well i have two options. Building myself a couple of ported zrt 2.5 from zaph´s page, or buying some speakers ready to play from the store.

I also was wondering, how much would i need to pay for a 5.1 system of equivilent quality to zaph's zrt. Ive been leaning toward some speakers but havent listened to them yet. And acctually i havent listened to zaph speakers either. But it feels like i can trust them more than some of the expert reviewers choices.

The speakers i was planning to listen to are:


B&W Cm9
Monitor Audio silver RX 8
Monitor Audio GS 60 
Focal Chorus 836 V



The Reciecer I use is a Rotel RSX 1550. I Will use for both HT and for music. But mostly HT.

Oh and another question. Do i loose anything at all in selecting a floorstander vs. a monitor+sub as my fronts. If not then Ive been looking a little at these speakers.

Dynaudio Focus 140
Canton Reference 9.2 DC
Focal Electra 1008 Be

I really appreciate all help I can get.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Monitor + sub requires more calibration to get the crossover and balance correct as compared to a more full range product, but you likely want a sub anyway. To me the real question is how low you want the mains to go and how the speakers perform in that region. Placement needs to be the same as floor standing for the best performance. 

I don't have any experience with the zaphs so I cannot answer that question.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

encore80 said:


> Well its like this. I built myself a couple of diy speakers (that do sound good and i really like) when I was short on $$$, now that im not so broke i want an upgrade to something better, in fact I want something in the high end area.
> 
> The thing is I dont know what speakers to choose. Well i have two options. Building myself a couple of ported zrt 2.5 from zaph´s page, or buying some speakers ready to play from the store.
> 
> ...


Hello,
You are naming some of my favorite Speaker Manufacturers. I especially like Focal and Dynaudio. The Beryllium Tweeter Focals are simply amazing. My brother has a pair in his 2 Channel Setup and they have come closest to making me switch back from Electrostatic Speakers.

The 1008 Be is definitely my favorite of what is listed, but it is all about what sounds best to you. When Auditioning the Speakers, just make sure the Speakers are Level Matched as close as possible as Speakers that are the most efficient will sound the best if listened to at the same Volume Level on the Preamp or AVR.
An SPL Meter would be ideal with a familiar piece of Music for Auditioning.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## encore80 (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks for the spl meter idea never would have thought about it think there is an app for android i can download dont need the accurate spl, just a constant one so it will probably do. The thing is, buying focal 1008 against building your own is a rather big price differance. And yes I know exactly what type of sound i like. Hope to find it though.

And about calibration i understand that part but its well worth it anyways i mean the price comes down a little.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

encore80 said:


> Well its like this. I built myself a couple of diy speakers (that do sound good and i really like) when I was short on $$$, now that im not so broke i want an upgrade to something better, in fact I want something in the high end area.
> 
> The thing is I dont know what speakers to choose. Well i have two options. Building myself a couple of ported zrt 2.5 from zaph´s page, or buying some speakers ready to play from the store.
> 
> I also was wondering, how much would i need to pay for a 5.1 system of equivilent quality to zaph's zrt. Ive been leaning toward some speakers but havent listened to them yet. And acctually i havent listened to zaph speakers either. But it feels like i can trust them more than some of the expert reviewers choices.


Don't limit yourself to the Zaphs! If you've got the willingness to DIY I super highly recommend going that route. What's your budget?



> B&W Cm9


Meh



> Focal Chorus 836 V


I like this speaker, although to be honest I think there's definitely better speakers at its price point, and DIY you're seriously talking class A speakers. Further, I think focal's pro monitor line of active speakers is better than its home audio line.



> Do i loose anything at all in selecting a floorstander vs. a monitor+sub as my fronts.


Depending on the given floorstander of course, the clean peak output from 80hz to 300hz might be a lot higher. That can make a huge difference in our perception of dynamic range and bass slam. 

More than floorstander vs stand mount, it's usually a matter of the choice of drivers and the given internal volume, as well as of coursse more than anything the overall design concept.

Give me a budget and i'll recommend you DIY designs I think you should look into.


----------



## encore80 (Feb 22, 2009)

well, Its like this. Ive decided to make my final setup now. And I really love the sound of my Rotel and the fact that they update the firmware from time to time. The latest firmware updated the hdmi from 1.3 to 1.4. So Im keeping that one for some time to come happily (until new must have features comes out). 

Now I need speakers. The system are mostly for HT (planning a real dedicated HT room in the future when I have All the electronics I need. Im Not Interested of having all right away but Id like to. I think I can spend Up to 2000 - 3000 k for a pair of speakers. I mean that price is for two mains. Then the same for two surrounds and then a center. I dunno if im getting one or two subs. Right now i have two and i love it but they arent as good as i would like. 

Anyways i apprecieate the help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You might want to also check out MartinLogans new EM-ESL. It sells for 2000 Dollars and has really been a popular choice. Folks have been raving about them. I still like the Focals, but with that budget, you will be able to get some great Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## encore80 (Feb 22, 2009)

Im shure that the martin logans are great but i really dont want electrostats and neither do i want active speakers, but of course the sub must be active. =D otherwise im really thankful for the advice. I will check them out of course anyways, dont want to be narrow minded.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I think Troels Gravesen's DTQWT is going to be the perfect choice for you

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/JA8008_DTQWT.htm

But do make it look nicer than that


----------



## encore80 (Feb 22, 2009)

actually I think they dont look that ugly not good but not ugly. Dont know how to change the look on them though. But it feels like they would take up a lot of space. I mean 50 cm deep and then there is the part that u need to take them from the wall. But they are tempting really want to thank u for the help.

are the pluto´s a good combo with them and what can i use as a center?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

encore80 said:


> actually I think they dont look that ugly not good but not ugly. Dont know how to change the look on them though. But it feels like they would take up a lot of space. I mean 50 cm deep and then there is the part that u need to take them from the wall. But they are tempting really want to thank u for the help.
> 
> are the pluto´s a good combo with them and what can i use as a center?


A different finish ought to do the trick. 

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/DTQWT_Mark.htm

For a center, You could build the Quattro or even OBL-11 if you want to go with the same drivers and designer. The best choice of course would be a third DTQWT LOL. You might also do well with a Seaton Catalyst, Geddes Abbey, or Salk Soundscape C. I would definitely save it for after the mains and discuss it with various people, including Troels himself. The main this is to avoid MTM centers - they fail!!

Plutos make nice surround speakers imo because of how they uniformly illuminate the room with sound thanks to the low crossover handoff from a 5 inch to 2 inch driver. You might consider the pluto to lack the output of other speakers, and perhaps its placement is a bit unique, but I think it makes a sweet surround. Should you desire more output, it can be upgrade to the 3 way pluto plus as well. The caveat with the pluto is that it is an active loudspeaker plain and simple is better suited to a somewhat nearfield placement rather than right up against the wall. I recommend considering it at the very least!!

As for space, it sounds slightly intimidating but i've found that in most rooms speakers look fine pulled out a bit if you pull the TV out 6-10 inches as well. For sound, IMO --all-- speakers sound their best with plenty of space behind them, although appropriate BSC is needed of course.

There's definitely many surround options out there. I wouldn't spend as much on surrounds as on mains, at least. If you can track down a speaker with cardioid type dispersion, i think it will make an excellent surround.


----------

